# Nick and Chip at Red Gate Farm



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't get to do anything with them last night since we were out test driving a truck.

Back to it tonight!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

SUCCESS! :clap:

Day after day of walking them down, tonight they looked at me, took a step away, then came up to me and I easily haltered them.

Who would think simply NOT doing anything would make a sour horse? I couldn't stop smiling, watching them munch on the lawn under the sun, tails switching and teeth making that munching sound.

No problem putting them away either. I guess they figured out it didn't matter how long it took, I was going to walk them down so they might as well just be haltered and they could go out on the grass.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

And another good night last night. They were waiting at the gate, haltered easily and quietly exited the pasture.

Just as easy to catch again.

Now I can start working with Chip to get him riding. He needs a refresher.
:cowboy:


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Chip with his halter on, enjoying the grass.











Nick having a nice time grazing.











Both my organic lawn mowers working away :smile:


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Three months. THREE MONTHS it took for me to get up and ride. This is what fear does to you and when you finally take that step; albeit a scary step, to overcome it, you have SUCCESS.

My friend Dawn came out and had no problems getting up on Chip and riding, even when I told her he hadn't been ridden for over three years and was only green broke. I rode Nick. I RODE NICK. Good ride! Built up my confidence a little bit more.

Then last Saturday, because I saw that Chip hadn't killed Dawn :icon_rolleyes: I got up on Chip. Shaking a bit, but... he....didn't....do...a....thing!

:cowboy: We had a nice little walk around the property and I got off before something _did_ happen.

I'm hoping this might inspire others who have this big FEAR to get up, but the passion to ride. :loveshower:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Any more rides???


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Any more rides???


Yes! Since Chip didn't really DO anything when my friend rode him, I got up on him a couple of Saturday's ago with hubby watching. I need someone there in case I fall off :icon_rolleyes:

Chip didn't do anything, even with Nick running the fence line and calling him. He tried to go towards Nick once, and we were only walking, so it was easy to pull him around again.:cowboy:

I'm starting to trust my riding a bit more :loveshower:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

